# Router Collet for my Radial Arm Saw



## lozze (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi!
I hope there is someone who can help me with this: I have a ShopMate radial arm saw which, a part for the saw blade, has also two spindles. One at 20k rpm, with written on top "for routing and shaping", and another at 3k rpm for sanding.
The router spindle is a simple 1/2" threaded spindle, so...I was simply wondering whether someone knows what I could use to attach a router collet to that...is there something like a collet adapter that I could screw into the splindle?
Thanks a lot for your help!
Yours
Lorenzo


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi, Lorenzo; welcome!
I ran into the same sort of roadblock with my old Dewalt Contractor radial arm, years ago. I gave up looking. I did however find a place in California, as I recall, that carried parts for obsolete radial arm saws.
The main problem I'm guessing is that the manufacturer responds to demand and complaints. Lack of the former and a recognition of the latter will lead any manufacturer to drop production. Lawsuits don't help either...
Cheers,
-Dan
Sechelt, Canada


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Try these guys for further info...
Radial Arm Saw Parts
Maybe they can cobble something together(?).


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

You may want to read the link below it may help in your quest.,but it's a long shot
http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/28255-wood-shaper.html

==



lozze said:


> Hi!
> I hope there is someone who can help me with this: I have a ShopMate radial arm saw which, a part for the saw blade, has also two spindles. One at 20k rpm, with written on top "for routing and shaping", and another at 3k rpm for sanding.
> The router spindle is a simple 1/2" threaded spindle, so...I was simply wondering whether someone knows what I could use to attach a router collet to that...is there something like a collet adapter that I could screw into the splindle?
> Thanks a lot for your help!
> ...


----------



## lozze (Apr 2, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks a lot for your help!!
I've sent some emails around to engineering suppliers, and I hope I'll get soon a reply...
Thanks again for all the suggestions and links, and I'll let you know how it ends up!
Yours
Lorenzo


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Will the one that was made for the Craftsman radial saws work? I have seen them for sale at Sears recently. I bought one about 4 years ago but found that my Craftsman saw was very inadequate for use as a router. I recently sold the saw, and at the last minute, threw the router collet into the deal. If I still had it I would have sent it to you.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

I should have one of the Craftsman ones laying around. It only 1/4 in, but if I can find it, and you want it , I will send it to you!


----------



## allbarknobite (Sep 15, 2011)

Lorenzo,
Elaire Corporation - Custom Collets
may be able to make you a collet for the RAS. a USA company.

I just ordered a custom set of Porter-Cable collets 7mm, 8mm, and 10 mm to accurately drill out my pen blanks using a router lift. 
Mark


----------



## lozze (Apr 2, 2012)

*Craftman RAS collet*



Dmeadows said:


> I should have one of the Craftsman ones laying around. It only 1/4 in, but if I can find it, and you want it , I will send it to you!


That'd really be great! It's the same spindle size (1/2", 20 threads), so...that'd be great! The only problem is that I'm in the UK, so the shipping will be expensive: if you have a paypal account, I could transfer you the money for that and for the item itself...


----------



## lozze (Apr 2, 2012)

*Thanks to everyone*

Thanks to everyone for all these solutions you proposed!
It's great to see how many people are willing to help me with this...I know I shouldn't say it, but I posted the same question to different forums here in the UK and I didn't get many replies, a part for sarcastic ones...while here I'm getting reply posts every day! Thanks!
Lorenzo


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

lozze said:


> That'd really be great! It's the same spindle size (1/2", 20 threads), so...that'd be great! The only problem is that I'm in the UK, so the shipping will be expensive: if you have a paypal account, I could transfer you the money for that and for the item itself...


Well Lorenzo, step one.. I found it! I do have a paypal account. Never shipped to UK before so I will have to look into shipping charges. You can have it for the shipping charges. I bought it something like 35 years ago and have not used it but once or twice as router bits at 3500 rpm really dont work that well! Will be happy if it will work for you!


----------



## lozze (Apr 2, 2012)

Dmeadows said:


> Well Lorenzo, step one.. I found it! I do have a paypal account. Never shipped to UK before so I will have to look into shipping charges. You can have it for the shipping charges. I bought it something like 35 years ago and have not used it but once or twice as router bits at 3500 rpm really dont work that well! Will be happy if it will work for you!


Perfect!
Actually, my RAS has a spindle at 3.5k RPM and another at 20k RPM, so it should work for routing applications!
Let me know when you have more info about the shipping cost!
Thank you very much again!
Lorenzo


----------



## rayschimpf (Sep 30, 2009)

Have you tried Wolf Machinery they make all the parts to rebuild any of the contractor series of DeWalt saws they bought the original patens and parts from the original manufacture. They also have designed new parts that will upgrade your saw for greater safety. They are on the internet or call 1-800-345-6659. Check them out they probably have what you need.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

lozze said:


> Perfect!
> Actually, my RAS has a spindle at 3.5k RPM and another at 20k RPM, so it should work for routing applications!
> Let me know when you have more info about the shipping cost!
> Thank you very much again!
> Lorenzo


Yes, that 20k spindle should work well! Looks like I can ship it for $11.60 USD first class or 16:35 priority box. If you can PM me you full address I can get a more exact cost, Lorenzo. I think you need 10 posts to do a PM, but you can just say hello to a few folks in the introductions forum and do that quick!


----------



## lozze (Apr 2, 2012)

Dmeadows said:


> Yes, that 20k spindle should work well! Looks like I can ship it for $11.60 USD first class or 16:35 priority box. If you can PM me you full address I can get a more exact cost, Lorenzo. I think you need 10 posts to do a PM, but you can just say hello to a few folks in the introductions forum and do that quick!


Thanks!
I'm writing some posts around, and as soon as I have reached 10 I'll send you a PM with my address!
Thanks again!
L


----------



## lozze (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks also to everyone else!!!!!


----------



## lozze (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, 
I managed to reach 10 posts, so...I'm sending you a PM right now!
THanks again
Lorenzo


----------

